# Another unknown (too me) tool?



## brasssmanget (Oct 19, 2013)

Can anyone shed some light on this tool for me? Another one of those things I found in a tool box from an estate. Curiosity you know...:thinking:


----------



## Maxx (Oct 19, 2013)

Crimper used to crimp electrical fittings.


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 19, 2013)

Amp wire terminal crimper. 

http://www.gen-aircraft-hardware.com/images/pdf/amptools.pdf


----------



## brasssmanget (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you gents. I figured it was a crimper of some kind, but did not know any specifics on it. The AMP link help a lot! )


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 19, 2013)

brasssmanget said:


> Can anyone shed some light on this tool for me? Another one of those things I found in a tool box from an estate. Curiosity you know...:thinking:
> 
> View attachment 62489
> View attachment 62490
> ...



That is a serious crimper.  Others say it for electoral thermals but it could also be used to crimp small cable sleeves.  I could have used one of those when reattaching locating pin cables to their fixtures.  Nice find


----------



## Motopreserve (Oct 19, 2013)

These come in very handy when rewiring vintage motorcycles. The bullet connectors need this type of crimped to make secure connection.


----------



## brasssmanget (Oct 19, 2013)

After [meaning when] I finally figured out how to open the darn pliers handles, I saw the unique crimp in the jaws - sort of like a "T". I figured it was for a specific type of crimping project - that's why I bothered to post the request for info. I'm learning new stuff every day! (chuckle)


----------



## rgaboury (Oct 19, 2013)

It looks to be an Amp crimping tool... specifically, it's probably for crimping pins and sockets for D-sub-sized connectors... (I've used those crimpers a LOT!!!)... there's different sized crimpers for different pins.



brasssmanget said:


> Can anyone shed some light on this tool for me? Another one of those things I found in a tool box from an estate. Curiosity you know...:thinking:
> 
> View attachment 62489
> View attachment 62490
> ...


----------



## JHP (Oct 20, 2013)

PIDG crimp tool (aircraft electrical connections/fittings).


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 20, 2013)

Its a Molex pin crimper, (its too large for sub-D connectors) which come in different sizes, you would need to try different pins to see which one.  It would also be used as crimper for the unshielded terminals used for antique cars (Packard 56/57 style).  Tim


----------



## Hobbymat (Oct 20, 2013)

This tool is used to put not isolated Fast-on on electrical wires.


----------



## brasssmanget (Oct 20, 2013)

Well, sounds to me like it's something I will never have need of.....but thanks for all the replies and input. At least now I know why I don't need it.


----------



## road (Oct 20, 2013)

Hang on to them  you never know.. 
You may need to modify the jaws for funky one time job


----------



## hdskip (Dec 25, 2013)

This is a commercial crimping tool made by AMP inc. AMP was in the business of making electrical and electronic connectors as well as hand application tooling. It was based in Harrisburg PA but many manufacturing facilities in the US as well as throughout the world. They were bought out by TYCO electronics and then disappeared. It was my pleasure to work for them for 11 years as a Tool and Die maker as well as in Engineering.


----------



## xalky (Dec 25, 2013)

It's kinda hard to tell for what size (wire guage)they are from the photo. They look to be pretty darn beefy. I could have used something like that when making up some welding cables. It beats smashing the lugs down with a hammer. ) You can always trade them with someone for something. 

Marcel


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 25, 2013)

xalky said:


> It's kinda hard to tell for what size (wire guage)they are from the photo. They look to be pretty darn beefy. I could have used something like that when making up some welding cables. It beats smashing the lugs down with a hammer. ) You can always trade them with someone for something.
> 
> Marcel



Think 18 ga or smaller


----------



## xalky (Dec 25, 2013)

astjp2 said:


> Think 18 ga or smaller


 No way...they look way bigger than that.


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 26, 2013)

xalky said:


> No way...they look way bigger than that.


I worked for Boeing on an ICBM upgrade program and did a few thousand crimps with one of those.  Its for non insulated molex type connector pins.  Tim


----------



## xalky (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, thanks for that. You would know. The picture is deceiving.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## olcop (Dec 28, 2013)

Good for crimping salt water fishing rigging too!
olcop


----------

